# Not a happy bunny



## Grayo (14 Feb 2014)

Hi All, 

Well had my new Erbauer scroll saw delivered on Wednesday and used it for the first time on Thursday. Read all the instructions to set it up, removed the pinned blade that came supplied and fitted a pin less blade (that Martin kindly sent me in the post) using the pin less blade adapters that came supplied with the machine. 

After it was all set up I checked the tension on the blade and just gave it a little tweak to put a bit of tension on the blade (checked by pinging the blade) . All set to go so decided I would follow Geoff's (ChippyGeoff) instructions on how to do a name plate for my granddaughter Kayla using 12mm MDF. 

All was going well until "bang" when I looked at what had happened the piece of metal bracket that holds the pin less blade adapter in place had snapped off. I had only been using the scroll saw for around half an hour so can imagine I was a bit shocked. Phoned Screwfix to tell then what had happened and they offered to replace the machine but after this happening I feel I don't want another one of this make. I know you only get what you pay for but was expecting a little bit more quality than this for the price (£99.99) so if anybody can recommend a half decent scroll saw for around the £100 to £150 mark I would be ever so grateful.

Pictures below of the broken bracket.





















And my first ever go at scrolling (which didn't last very long lol)


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear your first experience was a bit of a disaster. I hope you get another saw sorted soon. If its any consolation I would willingly make you a new name sign for Kayla and pop it in the post to you.


----------



## M P Hales (14 Feb 2014)

What a disappointment  

Better luck next time

Martin

PS I hope you're not blaming the blades :!:


----------



## Grayo (14 Feb 2014)

Chippygeoff":2s6jujhd said:


> Sorry to hear your first experience was a bit of a disaster. I hope you get another saw sorted soon. If its any consolation I would willingly make you a new name sign for Kayla and pop it in the post to you.



Hi Geoff,

Thank you very much for your kind offer. I have got my eye on a hegner multicut 2 at the moment just waiting for the seller to get back to me so hopefully I'll be able to start off where I broke off so to speak lol.


----------



## Grayo (14 Feb 2014)

M P Hales":36ul2914 said:


> What a disappointment
> 
> Better luck next time
> 
> ...


 
Hi Martin, 

No definitely not the blades c**p machine lol only used it for half an hour. Anyway as above got my eye on a Hegner Multicut 2 so see what happens.


----------



## Homerjh (14 Feb 2014)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... scroll-saw ?


----------



## Grayo (14 Feb 2014)

Homerjh":2wigqom3 said:


> http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-hobby-series-awfs16-scroll-saw ?



Thanks for the link Homerjh but I'm not going to buy cheap again not after this experience anyway lol So I'll see what happens with this hegner I've got my eye on and we'll go from there.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## delboy (14 Feb 2014)

Hi Grayo I would recommend a hegner if you can get one they are a pleasure to use. Hope you get sorted soon.
Regards Derek.


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Feb 2014)

I've got a Hegner too and love it, I wouldn't go for anything else now I've used one.


----------



## Keato (14 Feb 2014)

Wow, I never even thought about font curved like that (type on a path tool)

I myself have an Excalibur & love it. I think a Hegner was a bit too expensive for me but I heard good things about & got one 

That's pretty good for your first go at scrolling!


----------



## Grayo (14 Feb 2014)

Keato":3ngrxw0l said:


> Wow, I never even thought about font curved like that (type on a path tool)
> 
> I myself have an Excalibur & love it. I think a Hegner was a bit too expensive for me but I heard good things about & got one
> 
> That's pretty good for your first go at scrolling!



Thanks I followed Geoff's advice about name plate making using word art in Microsoft word. The Hegner I'm looking at is a multicut 2 and I'm not sure but think it's a 1985 year model. He's asking £200 for it and I don't know if that's a bit much for that age scroller anybody think that's to much or about right ???.


----------



## martinka (14 Feb 2014)

It's the first time I heard of that piece breaking, but I broke two of the clamps and I have read of others breaking the clamps. I bet you were thoroughly p'd off when it happened. Here's hoping you have a much better experience with whatever you buy, and good luck with the HM2.



> The Hegner I'm looking at is a multicut 2 and I'm not sure but think it's a 1985 year model. He's asking £200 for it and I don't know if that's a bit much for that age scroller anybody think that's to much or about right ???.



Is there a photo of it? The older Multicut 2 is similar to a modern Multicut one, but I am not sure about one that old. I think they began making them in 1984. Older Multicut 1's have gone cheaper than that on ebay, but I suppose it depends on the condition of it. Will you get chance to try it out?


----------



## toesy (14 Feb 2014)

They do go for that kind of money usually more, have a look on eBay now and they are all £300+, and even a old one, will still give many years of great service.

Just try and make sure its all true when you buy one, ie nothing bent as good as your eye can see.


----------



## scrimper (15 Feb 2014)

Grayo":14uflt79 said:


> The Hegner I'm looking at is a multicut 2 and I'm not sure but think it's a 1985 year model. He's asking £200 for it and I don't know if that's a bit much for that age scroller anybody think that's to much or about right ???.



It's sad to say it but any second hand Hegner even one made in 1985 at £200 will be far more enjoyable to use and be of far better build quality than any new Scroll-saw that you can buy today for that sort of cash. It's also fair to say that quality machines are probably used more carefully and looked after better by their owners plus it's difficult to damage a scroll saw by overloading it as with some power machinery, so older machines are likely to be in decent condition after many years.

I really do wish that a manufacturer would bring out a decent saw to rival the Hegner machines rather than stick their badge on a cheaply made saw and charge a premium price for it! If Hegner had some real competition their prices might be more competitive. 

Personally I would prefer to spend £200+ on a quality second hand saw that was a joy to use than spend it on a brand new one that was not.


----------



## Grayo (15 Feb 2014)

martinka":50krov6p said:


> Is there a photo of it? The older Multicut 2 is similar to a modern Multicut one, but I am not sure about one that old. I think they began making them in 1984. Older Multicut 1's have gone cheaper than that on ebay, but I suppose it depends on the condition of it. Will you get chance to try it out?



Hi Martin,

Here's a couple of photo's of the machine let me know what you think all advice gratefully received. The problem re viewing in the machine is in Northern Ireland so a bit to far to go for a look.............Graham


----------



## martinka (15 Feb 2014)

You don't get the front mounted quick blade tension, but i don't think that's a problem unless you are in business where time is money, and a quick clamp for around 20 Pounds is more or less a required purchase, but if you have been assured that everything is good, I'd say go for it. There's not much to wear on these saws, so not much to check - the motor bearings, which you can only check by listening anyway, the link arm bearings and the link arm itself, and the upper and lower arm bearings. The latter need regular oiling but are robust anyway and in reality will go a long time without fresh oil, though not advised , but check for play. Don't mistake flex in the arms for play in the bearings. Check by eye that everything is in line, anything bad should be immediately noticeable. It's possible to get a rattling noise from the top or bottom clamp due to a blade not being installed properly, so if there's noise, check this first. Even the screw that holds the top clamp in place can cause a rattle if it's injust the right/wrong place. I don't really like the blade slots in that table, I think they are too wide, but you could do as I have done and make an auxillary table from plywood to go over the original table. The dust blower could be changed for a segmented pipe blower, or better still, do as a few of us have done and change to a suction setup.
If you buy it and all is as it should be, I am sure it'll give you a lot of years pleasure.


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

Happy days. Off to pick-up my Hegner woo whoo or something like that lol


----------



## Roughcut (17 Feb 2014)

As has already been said the Hegner's do have a reputation for being good reliable saws.
The only thing I would say is that it's always a good idea if buying second hand to go and have a look at the saw and see it working before handing over any money.
The spare parts for these saws are very expensive.
New top or bottom arm £90 ish, new motor £200+, new cutting table £117 etc., although some of these parts should never really need to be replaced it pays to be aware of the cost if something does need to be replaced.
I bought a second hand Hegner last year and the seller was at the other end of the country so I bought the saw in good faith without seeing it.
I then found out the saw had a problem which caused the blade to be skewed.
On further inspection I noticed the casting (C-Frame) is bent and although the machine can be used any parts that are cut on the saw do not have a clean 90 degree edge and are slightly angled. 
So I have now recently ordered a new C-Frame for the machine which cost around £100 with postage.
Im hoping this will resolve the problem (fingers crossed).
Lesson learned....... :roll:


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

Roughcut":uleb4os9 said:


> As has already been said the Hegner's do have a reputation for being good reliable saws.
> The only thing I would say is that it's always a good idea if buying second hand to go and have a look at the saw and see it working before handing over any money.
> The spare parts for these saws are very expensive.
> New top or bottom arm £90 ish, new motor £200+, new cutting table £117 etc., although some of these parts should never really need to be replaced it pays to be aware of the cost if something does need to be replaced.
> ...



Hi RC,

Yes you are right the one I had my eye on at the beginning of the thread was in Northern Ireland and advertised on Gumtree. After sending the seller a few emails and even talking to him on the phone once I could get no response from him regarding the sale so decided to look elsewhere and remembered Alan (Altheo) had a Hegner on his work bench. I have purchased a few things from Alan over the last couple of weeks so knew it was well looked after. Anyway made the call and the rest is history.


----------

